# Dnp, gw and s4? Too much?



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Ive been considering running

Gw 20mg/day (10mg am/10mg pm)

S-4 50mg/day (25mg am/ 25mg pm)

Dnp 250 before bed (to 500 after 1 week)

100mcg t3 supplemented everyday

6 1, 198 lbs, 14.3% body fat.

1905 calories

Protein 226

Carbs 119

Fats 42

Hitting all macros within 3-4 grams

Training 6 days a week, no Cardio

too much? Opinions?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I got scammed out of $80 on that GW crap. Didn't do squat. Another supplement scam I fell for.

on 125mg dnp, 75mg T3, EC Stack and protein shakes here and there. NO muscle loss issues. Gonna take clen+ketotifen later on after getting off EC for 2 weeks to let beta2's upregulate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Why are people still using GW50516?? What part of it fvcking causes cancer in a multitude of organs do people not get?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mweisel said:


> Ive been considering running
> 
> Gw 20mg/day (10mg am/10mg pm)
> 
> ...


i don't know WTF GW and S-4 do.... nothing proven from what I can see..

DNP does need T3 added; I've posted a fair bit about this, even today. However, 25mcg T3 is ample, 50mcg more than ample. I've previously posted a patent by a Dr in the USA where he used 100-150mcg T3 in using T3 with obese patients, but i've not seen support for more than a normal amount of T3 to be used- that replaces your own production shut down by DNP. Another 25mcg is ample for some fat loss acceleration, but you already have DNP for that....

Take some proper anabolics, even anavar or winny if you don't want to use an injectable, but be aware that DNP inhibits protein synthesis, so you won't build any muscle (though perhaps you could if adding 3-4iu of novorapid pre training, and some vitargo or glycofuse and pepto-pro through your workout, but of course you will be hotter from the carb intake)


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

ausbuilt said:


> i don't know WTF GW and S-4 do.... nothing proven from what I can see..
> 
> DNP does need T3 added; I've posted a fair bit about this, even today. However, 25mcg T3 is ample, 50mcg more than ample. I've previously posted a patent by a Dr in the USA where he used 100-150mcg T3 in using T3 with obese patients, but i've not seen support for more than a normal amount of T3 to be used- that replaces your own production shut down by DNP. Another 25mcg is ample for some fat loss acceleration, but you already have DNP for that....
> 
> Take some proper anabolics, even anavar or winny if you don't want to use an injectable, but be aware that DNP inhibits protein synthesis, so you won't build any muscle (though perhaps you could if adding 3-4iu of novorapid pre training, and some vitargo or glycofuse and pepto-pro through your workout, but of course you will be hotter from the carb intake)


i've actually read a ton of stuff from you about running DNP, literally probably everything youve ever commented on.

I'll probably run 40mcg of t3 (20mcg tabs) per day and just trash everything else. I'll run test along with it too I ran DNP before with Tren and test and had awesome results but wasn't too sure how to do it otherwise. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

ah mate leave the gw/s4 stuff alone, all thats been shown is potential minimal gains and potential cancer lol, could do with a sticky saying how **** it is imo


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Drop the Gw and the S-4 mate, if the guy in the photos is who you really are then DNP @ 250 mg a day with 50 mcg of T3 for 2-3 weeks is all you need to drastically transform your body, you don't need 500 mg at all.

I lost 8 kg of fat with 250 mg of DNP a day for 3 weeks.

DNP doesn't need help at all.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Drop the Gw and the S-4 mate, if the guy in the photos is who you really are then DNP @ 250 mg a day with 50 mcg of T3 for 2-3 weeks is all you need to drastically transform your body, you don't need 500 mg at all.
> 
> I lost 8 kg of fat with 250 mg of DNP a day for 3 weeks.
> 
> DNP doesn't need help at all.


Yeah I had a pretty big 1 year transformation, thanks man, I'll trash the s4 and gw and stick with dnp and t3


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

I've got some test p, var and tren a (all supporting caber/arimidex etc)

just wondering if running a cycle along side with the dnp would be a waste or not.

125mg eod test p 1-8 weeks

125mg eod tren a 1-8 weeks

100mg anavar ed 1-8 weeks

.5mg arimidex (ed or eod not sure)

I'm looking to basically start off with a cut then just hop off dnp and start a lean bulk maybe even continue losing if needed

opinions?


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Stian (Apr 29, 2014)

Mate, according to the photos, you know what you are doing. Stick to DNP. Still not sure myself about the supplementation of T3..


----------

